# What do you do with failed brews?



## SHiBBY (3/8/18)

Let's not kid ourselves: Not all recipes work out. Every now and then we brew something that cannot be saved by any measurable degree of divine intervention.

So, out of curiosity: what do you do with the failures?

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal_Geo (3/8/18)

I'd do the same as I do with some of the flavours I have bought that taste like drainpipe - store them indefinitely in my rubbish bin 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SHiBBY (3/8/18)

I got some flavours from Simple Vape Co. from the UK that taste like flipping anal beads. I'm 95% convinced that crap gave me laryngitis.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Metal_Geo (3/8/18)

SHiBBY said:


> I got some flavours from Simple Vape Co. from the UK that taste like flipping anal beads. I'm 95% convinced that crap gave me laryngitis.



Whahahahaha, I wonder what that tastes like! In theory only!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (3/8/18)

Steep them and hope one day they will miraculously come right.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/8/18)

SHiBBY said:


> I got some flavours from Simple Vape Co. from the UK that taste like flipping anal beads. I'm 95% convinced that crap gave me laryngitis.



Used or new ? 
Uh, the beads, not the juice

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SHiBBY (3/8/18)

Adephi said:


> Steep them and hope one day they will miraculously come right.



Ooh I forgot about that route, added to the poll!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (3/8/18)

Frankenjuice lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## zadiac (3/8/18)

I try to tweak it until vapeable, but if not, drain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY (3/8/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Used or new ?
> Uh, the beads, not the juice



Used. Excessively.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (3/8/18)

I usually put them in the tree

The lavatorie, flush and the evidence is gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz (3/8/18)

Some go to the bowels of hell, others I keep with the hopes that it will miraculously become great but if it doesnt, it also goes to a combined batch or what some people call "Swamp Juice" @craigb

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dolfie (3/8/18)

Drain and move on. Rather make something new less hassle for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/8/18)

If juice at any stage smells like the used beads toss it please I flush my really bad failures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (4/8/18)

I only mix popular recipes, so if I don't like it it means either I have done something wrong or its not my type. 
I steep the juice and if I still don't like it, i vape it anyway. Concentrates and nic don't come cheap. 
Bad juice flavour won't kill you, and also it grows on you after a few sessions.
Btw I idolise Bear Grylls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SHiBBY (4/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I only mix popular recipes, so if I don't like it it means either I have done something wrong or its not my type.
> I steep the juice and if I still don't like it, i vape it anyway. Concentrates and nic don't come cheap.
> Bad juice flavour won't kill you, and also it grows on you after a few sessions.
> Btw I idolise Bear Grylls.



Coolio, added a poll option just for you. I think that's why I make the frankenjuice. Can't bear just tossing it, but too bad to vape when there are better things in the vicinity.

The fails come it when you start creating your own flavours

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (4/8/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I only mix popular recipes, so if I don't like it it means either I have done something wrong or its not my type.
> I steep the juice and if I still don't like it, i vape it anyway. Concentrates and nic don't come cheap.
> Bad juice flavour won't kill you, and also it grows on you after a few sessions.
> Btw I idolise Bear Grylls.


same. And if I don't like it, someone else probably will so I pass it on to whomever enjoys it. I can't bear tossing money down the drain so I'd much rather give it to someone who would use it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (4/8/18)

I also have a general rule of vaping everything I mix. Sometimes it's with 'lang tande' but it's not going to kill me. I'm beyond the wild experimentation stage in DIY, where I'll throw together 3% Inw Exotic Roots with 4% FA Cardamon and 4% Flv Yakima Hops 'just to see what it's like'. I know the rough percentage ranges of the flavours I use, and I also have an idea of what works together. I mean, I'm not going to put a beverage, a tobacco and a licorice together. Finally, I only mix 20ml of my own concoctions, or recipes I don't know, so it's not a biggie to finish it.

That said, there are still a lot of surprises in mixing. Usually if a mix is wrong, it's a flavour balance issue or the combination results in unexpected wetness/sweetness/astringency etc. I also mix flavours as low as I think they'll register initially, so I have headroom to add and try to save it. And sometimes it does. Or at least improves it to the point of being quite vapeable.

The only mixes I've thrown out recently are "off the wall" recipes by others. I desperately tried to like Grack but I just couldn't. I also tossed a Rageisalotofwork experimental recipe that paired cucumber, lychee and some other stuff. ID10-T said he had to vape a whole bottle just to figure out what it was. I don't have that level of patience. Luckily I anticipated that it may be nasty and only mixed a 10ml tester. 

I also have a bottle of Cuprian that's been on my desk for a year. It's the colour of used car oil now. It's not a bad juice but I think of what it'll do to my coils and wicks and I just can't face it. Inw Milk Choc may have been the best of the chocs but it's still chocolate and thus sucks in vapour form. It's a profile I can very happily live without. Tossing concentrates is, for me, much worse than tossing juices. But I fear that my FA Chocolate and Cocoa, Inw Milk Choc, Flv Chocolate Deutsch, TFA Bittersweet and Ruby Chocolate, Cap Choc Fudge Brownie and Choc Glazed Doughnut are all going to get acquainted with the Roodepoort sewage system at some point.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/8/18)

I have a mate who vapes anything. Absolutely anything I give him. 

so he scores often with garbage I make.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Modyrts (4/8/18)

I made it

I vape it

I suffer

I learn from my mistakes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (4/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> I have a mate who vapes anything. Absolutely anything I give him.
> 
> so he scores often with garbage I make.


Add some TFA Tiramisu or TFA Holiday Spice and he'll file for a restraining order.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

